# cheesemaking gift idea?



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

My mom would like cheesemaking supplies for Christmas. I was thinking about Hoegger's starter kit, but we already have Goats Produce Too and I didn't see any cultures in the kit really, besides buttermilk. Do y'all have any advise or suggestions on what to get as a good gift in the $25 to $50 range for a beginning cheesemaker? She's made cheese before, but w/raw cow's milk and it has been a few years. Thanks!


----------



## tiger408 (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a few links to some I found on the web that are within the price range you said... unfortunately I can't personally recommend any of them... as I am hoping for one of these kits myself ... if Santa so obliges 

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/c/1-Kits.html
http://thecheesemaker.com/other.htm
http://www.survivalschool.com/products/Kits/Cheese Making Kit.htm
http://newenglandnatural.com/Vermont-Food/Cheese-Making-Kit.html
http://www.cheesesupply.com/default.php?cPath=55_57


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Annie!


----------

